# Snow Plow Model# Question



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Went to Sears on Sunday (Boston area). Was looking at the Snow/Dozer blade for my GT5000. Salesman went to the computer and checked, the unit he said was on backorder. It had no listing as to how long the backorder would be.

He actually told me I would have to buy it, order it and then later it would show up as to when it might arrive. No way, I've been down this road before.

I remember seeing posts that alot of these attachments are manufactured by some other company Agrifab or something. Is this true? Is there a cross-listing I can refer to? Or another website I can go and check this out at?

Thanks in advance
paul o's


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a dozer blade for a gt5000. It is made by Argi-fab. I don't know if they sell the blade outside of sears. My guess is that it is "sears exclusive item". I would suggest calling other sears stores in your area. The sears that I bought mine from is one of the largest in my area and they only had one in stock. Sears products are good IMO, But if I don't like what the salesman tells me I will go to another sears.

Another option would be to buy it on line and have it shipped. Of course then there is the deliverly charge.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

PS: The dozer blade seems expensive, but you will be suprised at how heavy duty it is.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think they offer two blades for the GT. One is a relatively light snow blade, if I recall correctly, a 12". And the other is a 14" heavy duty dozer blade.

Am I correct on this Ed?


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

I think your right Argee, the snow blade is 12" and I think it is maybe $199 or so.

I think the snow/dozer blade is 14" or 16" and sells for $299. I would like to see them mounted side by side so I could compare them. Sears had the snowblade mounted on a DYT on the showroom floor. It looked pretty light-duty. I am looking to move some loam and mulch next Spring also. I really want the heavier blade.

Additional funny Sears salesman story - after I finished asking about the dozer blade, I was flipping through the tractor accessory brochure and I spotted the picture of the plastic cover they make for the broadcast spreader I have. I remembered it being filled with wet leaves last week and thought I should get one while I was there. I went over to the same sales guy and pointed to the picture and said "oh by the way, I need one of these". He looked at the picture and said "oh no, I don't carry that, that's a parts department item."

I nodded and started walking away (through all the tractor parts and accessories) and couldn't help myself. I turned back to him and said by the way "where is this parts department?". He looked at me and said (honest to god) "you know where they sell the parts." I smiled and said "no, I don't know, where does it exist physically, is it in this store? another building? where?"

We stood there staring at each other for a few seconds, and I figured I'd let him off the hook. I said "should I just check the web?", he jumped at my offer and said "ya, check the web". He had no idea where the parts department was. I smiled and walked away. Last week he probably flunked out of the men's jewelery department, now he's selling tractors.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed_GT5000 has given a great testimonial on the sturdiness of the dozer blade. He has pics of it clearing out part of his yard earlier this fall that are posted in one of these threads.

I hear you on the Sears salesman. The right thing would have been for him to go get you a phone # or website address rather than blowing you off. It happens way to often and everywhere.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

posullivan: Yes some sales people are funny (in a strange sort of way). When I bought my tractor last Febuary I had been looking at tractors at Lowes, HD, Walmart and a couple of dealers. One night after the wife and I went out for dinner, I stopped by Sears just before they closed to see their tractors. A kid sales guy came up to me and started his pitch, I told him I was just looking and was not ready to buy yet..... Then He started dropping the price. After coming down a total of 25% on top of a clearance price I pulled out the old sears card and bought it. On the other hand, I have been in the same sears earlier in the day time and there is and older fellow there that won't give you a break for nothing! He just stands there and shakes his head, and won't give you a sales price unless you have a print out from sears website or an add. I have asked this old guy if could call his dept. manager and try to get me a floor model or other discount and he just stands there and shakes his head!:madatyou: 

He has worked there forever, but I can't see how he sells anything.



I only Know of two blades that sears sells at this time: The dozer blade for GT's and a snow blade for LT's. If you find a snow blade for a GT, post the model # I would like to see what it is. I plan to use my dozer blade for more than snow. See my post "installed dozer blade" in the craftsman forum on this site.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

I guess like many retail places, many of the sales help are rather "clueless" about the products they sell. When I bought my GT5000 I was stunned at how little both Sears reps on the floor knew about the different tractors they had.

I looked like a whiz to these guys reciting specs, models, horsepower, etc...all of the info I pulled off the web the night before. It wasn't hard, just a little studying, I would think if I landed there as a second job, I would do a quick study on the various models and capabilities of the products just for my own self respect. I have to believe over the course of a week a few sharp guys must walk in and want to talk real "tech". After the first or second guy showed you up, wouldn't you run home and study a little?

On the other hand, when I'm ready to plunk down real money and make a big purchase either at Sears or say a car dealer, I purposely seek out the dummies or the young guys to get an easy deal. The old "sharpies" make you work for the discounts.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*It is not Just Sears*

It seems like everywhere you go people don't care to do thier job well.I was in CompUSA and the floor people would not make eye contact with you ,afraid they would have to do some work.If you are buying high tech toys ,I think a kid sometimes is a better choice of person to talk to.Kids know gadgits.


----------

